# cutting struts



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

has anyone done this how far can u cut them after a puck lift need space for cv boot


----------



## bobcat (Jul 23, 2009)

I ve done it on mine for the lift. You don't have to cut much. i'd say about a 1/4 " or so. You just need to shave it down so the boot dosn't rub when its fully decompressed.


----------

